# Bump for Helios Nutrition



## PillarofBalance (Jun 30, 2012)

Spongy is a genius... I hate "dieting" or restricting what I eat... But god damn. I am really happy with the progress that I am seeing every day.

And the best part is the scale is barely moving.... Full on re-comp. it's a beautiful thing.

My hat is off to you Spongy.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 30, 2012)

I won't lie, I wasn't sure about spongy at first. Was he really up to being able to do this? I knew he had training and certifications but I'm a skeptic of everything and everyone to a certain degree.

 today I am 100% sure that he does indeed know exactly what he is doing and that he is a real professional.

 What changed my mind? results that my friends are having and results trump everything!!

 Thank you Sponge for providing a much needed service to our board and community!


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 30, 2012)

Eevery bro in this board who has try his service is 100% satisfied, we are lucky Sponge is here with us Cheers bro,  hopefully in a near future I will be able to get with you.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 30, 2012)

Spongy is the man.  He'd be a lot better in my book if him and pik mud wrestled like they promised me!!!   Yea ez you hit the nail on the head with that post.


----------



## dsa8864667 (Jun 30, 2012)

I  just signed up with spongy, very excited to get started!!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 30, 2012)

Aside from everything people already, his prices seem to be very good.


----------



## grind4it (Jul 1, 2012)

I've already posted this, but I feel so strongly that I'm going to post it again. Spongy is the man.. He is amazing. 

I was working with another so called nutritionist I won't name names, but he is a sponcer on ology. I signed up with this guy on the 12 week program. I was so discussed with the entire experiance that after 6 weeks of weekly one sentence reponces and copy and paste crap that I walked away from the program after only 6 weeks and swore I would never use a online nutritionist again.

Then I got turned on to SI, I found a thread in the diet section that had some screen shots of the Helios software. I loved the idea of being able to change things on my own. At this point I contacted Spongy with the idea that I'll get the software out of the deal. Spongy actually started communicating with me making suggestions and even offered explanations....unprompted! What the fuck is this? I'm asking myself, this guy actually has a clue.

Long story shorter. Like POB Spongy has me in a genuine recomp. To be honest I have cut, bulk and thought I have recomped.....never a recomp like this. Bottom line I'm a customer for life.

I literally have not lost or gained a pound, but my compostion has canged dramatically. My waist is down 1" and my chest, arms and legs are all up.

When it comes to the diet and nutrition game Spongy is a genuine bad ass. You will not regret signing on with him.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 1, 2012)

Email sent, Spongy. Lets see if we can make some magic happen.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 5, 2012)

You out there Spongy? 

If you can hit me at my Gmail address I'd like to talk bizness. 

Cheers!

- Savage


----------



## Spongy (Jul 6, 2012)

thanks for getting in touch with me brother, sorry it took so long.  Let's not make a habit of that lol!

Looking forward to working with you.



NbleSavage said:


> You out there Spongy?
> 
> If you can hit me at my Gmail address I'd like to talk bizness.
> 
> ...


----------



## Malevolence (Jul 6, 2012)

I would have to agree!!  I thought my diet was top notch but a couple of tweaks from the sponge has made a huge difference.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 6, 2012)

Spongy said:


> thanks for getting in touch with me brother, sorry it took so long.  Let's not make a habit of that lol!
> 
> Looking forward to working with you.



All good, Mate! Lets roll!


----------



## gfunky (Jul 6, 2012)

Spongy for sure knows his shit and whats best is the diet is clean and enjoyable.  He also cares about the people he is helping not just taking their money and saying here is your diet.  He seems to always ask me questions about how I am feeling and if I feel this or that is working.  He uses all of this plus measurements and pics to adjust things out.  

When I started with Spongy I was weighing 225 @ near 11% thinking my diet was great.  I am currently sitting at 222 @ 7% and we are not done yet.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 6, 2012)

gfunky said:


> Spongy for sure knows his shit and whats best is the diet is clean and enjoyable.  He also cares about the people he is helping not just taking their money and saying here is your diet.  He seems to always ask me questions about how I am feeling and if I feel this or that is working.  He uses all of this plus measurements and pics to adjust things out.
> 
> When I started with Spongy I was weighing 225 @ near 11% thinking my diet was great.  I am currently sitting at 222 @ 7% and we are not done yet.



Cheers, Funky! Thats great progress Mate!! Well done!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 14, 2012)

Bump for my brother Spongy,known him a long time,and will be joining his diet plans soon!!


----------



## j2048b (Jul 16, 2012)

yeah ive spoken with ol sponge, and his program seems to be great, within the next few months i plan to get er done with helios and spongy!


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Jul 20, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Spongy is a genius... I hate "dieting" or restricting what I eat... But god damn. I am really happy with the progress that I am seeing every day.
> 
> And the best part is the scale is barely moving.... Full on re-comp. it's a beautiful thing.
> 
> My hat is off to you Spongy.


LMAO at your avatar, great man. FBI van


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 31, 2012)

Daniell said:


> i havent tried  SPONGY yet as i am facing the problem of fat on my body can i get some details regarding spongy and its usage and side effects. i also wanted to know the course of having it



LOL, Mate. If this is a troll post, its brilliant.

If not, you should know that Spongy is a Bro, not a steroid 

Reach out to him and he'll help you shed that fat. 

Cheers, 

- Savage


----------



## gfunky (Aug 31, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> LOL, Mate. If this is a troll post, its brilliant.
> 
> If not, you should know that Spongy is a Bro, not a steroid
> 
> ...



No you are wrong man Spongy happens to be the most anabloic thing on the planet.....  Geez you guys need to learn about your substances. LMAO  All the Steroids in the world won't give you what you need without the perfect food regimin, what spongy offers is more powerful than Test!


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 31, 2012)

gfunky said:


> No you are wrong man Spongy happens to be the most anabloic thing on the planet.....  Geez you guys need to learn about your substances. LMAO  All the Steroids in the world won't give you what you need without the perfect food regimin, what spongy offers is more powerful than Test!



Spongy was banned by the IFBB after having been deemed a "Performance Enhancer".


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 7, 2012)

My fiancé is asking me to set her up with Spongy now... Cause the diamond ring wasn't enough????


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 8, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> My fiancé is asking me to set her up with Spongy now... Cause the diamond ring wasn't enough????



Once you go Sponge, you never...uh...nothing rhymes with 'sponge'....


----------



## JOMO (Sep 8, 2012)

Soon to be a satisfied customer! Looking forward to this.


----------



## Tilltheend (Sep 8, 2012)

Its great to see all this positive feedback.


----------



## BigTruck (Feb 20, 2013)

Awesome to know we have such knowledgeable bros on si that will help out when they can :thumbup:


----------



## BigTruck (Feb 20, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> My fiancé is asking me to set her up with Spongy now... Cause the diamond ring wasn't enough????



It's never enough pob lmao


----------

